# Dual monitor problem (NVIDIA)



## Mari0-Br0s (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm here because I do not know what to do anymore. Actually, I'm having an headache.

I am running... more likely... I was running a dual monitor setup with my nvidia 7800GT video card for about one week. Earlier today, the computer restarted by itself (windows BSOD I presume), and since then, I havn't been able to detect my secondary monitor again.

Here's what I know:

The secondary monitor is working, because in the DOS while loading Windows, it displays everything fine like the primary monitor.

But once Windows XP Pro is loaded, the secondary monitor isn't detected anymore!!!<

I went into the nvidia wacky control panel, and only my primary monitor was detected.

I did also forced detection, nothing happenned.

I then uninstalled the nvidia's display drivers and rebooted. Then again, the dual monitor setup was working, even in Windows.

So this means the nvidia drivers had something to do with this. I installed the lastest nvidia drivers downloaded from their website, but this hasn't helped either. The driver version I was using before was the 84.xx but now even theses drivers will not detect my secondary monitor.

This piss me off, nvidia is now making wacky drivers like ATi....

Any idead or help would be very much appreciated.

edit: I also tested another video card (7950GT GX2, and yes, I disabled the SLI mode so that it supposely can run multiple monitor)

Thanks in advance,
Phil


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

the monitor is fine, sounds to me like what you need to do is uh, right click desktop go to properties, and go to settings, usually in a greyish color your 2nd monitor is there, you click it and click "extend my windows desktop onto this monitor" and you should be all set!


lemme know...


----------



## Mari0-Br0s (Jul 9, 2003)

LOLLL thanks, but I already though about that  .

But the secondary monitor does not appear there either.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

idk than, restart it with the monitor turned on? idk, ill think about it and get back to you.


----------



## Mari0-Br0s (Jul 9, 2003)

I fixed the problem by installing the 94.24 drivers version.

ah... crappy framework drivers


----------



## nicovandekamp (Oct 28, 2007)

We have the same card. Did you manage it, to get it working? We have problems with the two VGA ports.

Thanks in advance,

Nico


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounded like a driver problem, and one I would expect from Nvidia.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, I recently had to drop to older drivers, its a pain, but welcome to windows!


----------

